# Amount of Orijen



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

We recently switched to Orijen Large Breed Puppy for our 10 week old. She acts like she's still ravenous after her three meals (at the end of the day) until we upped it to 3 cups. She seems to be doing better at that amount.

How much do others feed at this age? It seems like quite a bit of food.

Thanks!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd be careful feeding too much. Puppies pretty much always act ravenous, but you don't want to stuff them because they'll gladly get fat off too much food. Extra weight can definitely hurt joints, especially as they're developing. I think the amount depends on the dog. My 10 month old would actually only eat 2 cups per day of the LBP. Otherwise, it's too much and he starts gaining extra weight. I would judge the appropriate amount based on the puppy's body condition rather than her appetite. You want a GSD pup to be pretty slim. Roly poly pups will quickly get health problems.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

My guy is eating about two cups a day. We also take in account the amount of treats he's getting, which is why he's just at two cups, so he'll be at two cups until his body condition tells me he needs more.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

Our guy was on about 2 1/2 to 3 cups a day from 10 weeks to 8 months. We put about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of that in a treat ball for him (Smarter Toys IQ treat ball, I highly recommend), which he still loves today. Stayed nice and lean throughout. He is 8 months now and I just increased his food to 3 3/4 cups a day because he was looking maybe a little too lean. Love Orijen food, our dogs have all done great on it.


----------



## noahsmommy2007 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for your help! Maybe we will cut back slightly and see how she does. She has a bit of an indent to her, so it doesn't appear she is getting too much, but I don't want extra strain on her joints. Our other GSD (we didn't get him until 6 months old) has always just eaten what he needs, and was never overweight, so we are new to this.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Orijen is a very dense food. It should be fed less cups per day than other dog foods. I think the companies recomendations on the bags are a good reference.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Keep her at 3 watch her body. Every dog is diff. She may need more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

